

In 2014, if you want happiness, choose work - danielflopes
http://danielflopes.com/choosework/

======
gdulli
Parody, or youth?

~~~
danielflopes
It's not a parody. I accept youth.

Anyhow, I am just leaning to an extreme to show my point: since work already
makes a major part of our lives, we should strive to make it significant and
use it to achieve what we want for our lives.

